

Ask HN: Good terms for first employee in pre-funding startup? - pepijndevos

I've been asked to work for a startup as their first employee(1 of 2 is a technical founder).<p>They offered me 1% equity, that will be held in a trust, so I don't actually have any 'power'. As soon as they get funded, I will get a salary in accordance with the general market(they talked $3000 ballpark).<p>1. Is this a good deal?
2. Are there things I should know or ask?
======
amoore
1\. No, it's not a good deal. You should get a salary from the first day and a
reasonable vesting schedule that results in you actually having equity
ownership. And, 1% isn't that great for a first employee, especially if
they're deferring your compensation. IF they get funded, bully for them. 2\.
Yes, there are things you should know or ask. There are simply too many to
list here, but for starters: How do they intend to pay you before they have
funding or revenue? Are they cash flow positive now?

Whatever they tell you, get it in writing. If it's not written down, then for
all intents and purposes it didn't happen.

~~~
pepijndevos
Thanks. Do you happen to know a place that does list all these things?

------
fdiotalevi
It depends on many factors (f.i. are the founders successful entrepreneurs?
how long have they been working on the company? do they have a working
prototype? a product in production? does the company already have customers?
revenue? profits?), but in general 1% is not enough for a first employee,
especially if you are not getting salary until the company get funding.

I'll shoot for something between 5-10%, but again, it's difficult to say
without knowing the details.

Other things to consider

\- vesting schedule

\- vesting acceleration on single/double trigger

------
petervandijck
It's not a good deal, from the looks of it.

Ask:

\- how much equity do they have?

\- how much equity is set aside for future employees?

\- what happens if they don't get funded within 6 months? Ever?

\- why do they not want to give you "power"?

\- will they write down the salary and benefits you'll get and the conditions
(funding) for that to happen

\- what happens if they only raise a small amount of funding?

\- will they get salary before you do?

etc.

~~~
petervandijck
And as an aside: I would never make vague promises that I don't know I can
keep to employees. They're asking you to work for free. They should be clear
on that, and you should get more equity for that (and with the same rights
they have).

Bad deal.

